# Freebox Revolution & Accès à mon mac



## etudiant69 (8 Mars 2011)

Voilà le topo, j'apprécie particulièrement la fonctionnalité "Accès à mon mac" de MobileMe. 

Ça n'avait jamais fonctionné chez jusqu'à ce que j'ai une borne airport extreme comme routeur au lieu de ma freebox v4.

J'hésite désormais à passer sur la freebox revolution, j'aimerai savoir si Back to My Mac fonctionne dessus ? (sans acoir besoin de la borne airport)
Et faut-il paramétrer la freebox pour cela ? Et si oui, quoi et comment ?


----------



## unan (11 Mars 2011)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Voilà le topo, j'apprécie particulièrement la fonctionnalité "Accès à mon mac" de MobileMe.
> 
> Ça n'avait jamais fonctionné chez jusqu'à ce que j'ai une borne airport extreme comme routeur au lieu de ma freebox v4.
> 
> ...


Bonjour, sur une Freebox V5 voici les manips de ma configuration, sur la Freebox Révolution est-ce de même car  ils annoncent un paramétrage automatique...??
sur FREE/mon compte : Aller sur inteface de gestion.
1) Configurer mon réseau wifi (a- cocher activer le réseau wifi / b- nom du réseau / c- clé WPA à saisir.
2) Configurer Routeur Freebox (en haut, activer en cochant la case)
3) Mes autres fonctions (IPV6...)  a- Bloquage des smtp sortants, à cocher / b- Activer le support IPV6 (a cocher) si tu es en zone dégroupée.
Si celà peut t'aider..
Bonne journée


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Mars 2011)

J'avais fait ça, mais "Accès à mon mac" ne passait pas.

Y a-t-il des ports à mapper ?


----------

